# Bathroom sink



## keefy13 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi 
has anyone suffered a crack around the plug hole in the bathroom sink.
I have recently heard that hymer supply a stainless steel bowl that sit's in the plastic sink bowl and seals with some sort of rubber o ring.
can anyone confirm this and know to where i could get one

many thanks

keith


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Talk to Chris at http://www.premiermotorhomesltd.com/. If there is such a thing he will find it for you. 

Mike


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

If you want a quick inexpensive repair, this stuff will do it .


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Keefy13 and thanks Javea,

This is not something I have heard of before, but I would be happy to investigate further for you however I would require you to PM me either your Hymer serial number or VIN. If you could provide more details of where you heard this as well, that would be appreciated.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Macshona (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi Keefy13. I have just bought a 2011 b504cl and it has a crack round the washbasin. The plastic on both sink and shower tray is yellow and I suspect damage by the sun or chemicals. Someone said the alcohol in mouthwash could be to blame. Did you find a solution to your ?problem


----------

